# RC Pro Onroad Central Rd1 - Gulf Coast Raceway



## RC Pro (Jan 10, 2006)

May 5th weekend is race #1 of the Nitro Onroad schedule for the Central Division @ Gulf Coast Raceway in Porter, TX. get those entries in quick from what I was told they're going fast.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

This track is awesome guys! 250'x70' - BIG TEXAS SIZED track! LOL!

And Carlton doesn't call too bad of a race out there either. hehehehehe 

Might come out and say hey when your in town CD!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------

